# Welcome to the forum! (A message from the moderators)



## Neo (Dec 13, 2012)

We would like to take this opportunity to introduce the team of moderators assigned to this forum:

*Senior Moderators* - *Badger50*

*Forum Moderators:    andybones  --   Bill720  --   jackeagle -- Logix  --   mrjuniork*
​     Please read and follow the *Rules* and *Policies* set forth by the administrators of this site.  For any forum related questions, problems or other maintenance tasks, the best way to notify one of the moderators is through the use of the *Report Post* system.  Alternatively, please feel free to contact any one of us via PM with any issues or questions regarding the forum. Links to each of the moderator's profiles are available in this post and at the top of all of our assigned forums.

     We are all here to help our fellow members and to help continue development on many different devices. This is a development community made up of developers, so we encourage you to work together, help one another and learn together.  As a community, we also have guidelines on conduct and general expectations of behavior on the forums.  When posting, please treat other members with courtesy and respect.  No personal attacks of any kind are allowed and participating in arguments is highly discouraged.  If you find a questionable post in a thread you have visited, report it to the moderators and avoid the temptation to police it yourself.  Getting involved in the bickering or piling onto a fight only adds to the problems.

     Finally, if you have problems, comments, or complaints regarding a moderating decision, send a PM to the moderator.  There's an appeal process for any decision and the first step is to inform the moderator of your views in a private setting.  Hashing these types of issues out on the public forum is counterproductive and will be seen in a negative light.


Enjoy your stay!​


----------

